# New to Sales and install side



## Byrddoggin817 (Mar 11, 2020)

Going on a pitch in Grand Prairie Tx this evening. Can anyone direct me to a site or info that references the code requirements for replacing a roof in this city (all cities)? Decking thickness, permits required ect..? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in Virginia, so can't really help you there. But welcome to the forum and no self promotion please. A self link in your signature line is ok though.


----------



## TheColonyRoofers (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey! is this a residential or commercial roof? you should be able to find a little info about codes on gptx.org.

Hope this helps a little!

-Brandon
http://thecolonyroofers.com


----------

